
Terminal Escape Sequences: What You See Is Not What You Get - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/terminal-escape-sequences-the-new-xss-for-linux-sysadmins/
======
dalke
The HN guidelines ask the submitter use the original title, which in this case
is "Terminal escape sequences – the new XSS for Linux sysadmins".

Among other things, preserving the name makes it easier for readers to
identify duplicate postings. The same URL, with the original title, was
submitted five times 12-13 days ago (
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Terminal%20escape%20sequences%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Terminal%20escape%20sequences%20%E2%80%93%20the%20new%20XSS%20for%20Linux%20sysadmins&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&prefix=false&page=0)
). Only
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10273336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10273336)
has comments, and even then only two.

Which you knew because this is the _fourth_ time you submitted this URL.

I see that you have made many links to the ma.ttias.be domain, that many of
them are duplicate posts, and that you are experimenting with URL tracking.
This feels like you are abusing your ability to post to HN. At the very least,
it's behavior that I strongly dislike, and don't want to see here.

